# Melamine Trays



## brodiethebear (Sep 20, 2011)

I am looking for blank melamine and lucite serving trays with handles similar to these. Anyone have any leads? Thanks!

Personalized/ Monogrammed Chevron Pattern by LoveyDoveyCreations

NEW ModPop SMALL Lucite Serving Tray with by PencilShavingsPaper


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Conde Sublimatable Blanks, Allover Print T-Shirts, Sublimation Tips, Techniques, How-To Videos, Sawgrass Inks, Geo Knight Heat Presses - DyeTrans.com


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

you could make your own with the write saws, good luck uncletee


----------

